# Sierra Differences?



## Fibonacci (Mar 30, 2011)

I am looking at the Sierra black titanium and platinum kit from Berea and the Sierra Elegant Beauty black Ti and Platinum kit from them.

What is the difference other than the price?  From some of the pictures, it looks like there might be a different center band, but the more expensive kit has the plain band.

Is there another difference?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2011)

The elegant version has a "relief" cut to the band and is two color (black and silver)
The top band on this version is one "ring"-approx 1/8 wide.

The regular sierra version has the cross-hatch stamping on the bottom band and the top is a "two-ring" design.

It is, truly, a matter of personal preference, as far as I can determine.

So, we offer both.


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks.  The pictures are fairly small and the descriptions looked the same to me.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2011)

I had to dig out kits to tell you the diff.

We will be adding some pics by summer with kit comparisons---another "project".  There are several that have small differences that are confusing.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 30, 2011)

In this picture the first 4 are Elegant Sierras, then 2 Sierras, 2 Elegant Sierras, 1 Sierra and lastly an Elegant Sierra.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Style*

I see the differences and they seem more form than substance, and it's the same with others kits as well as Berea's, not a whole lot.  My supplier only has a 30 cent difference between them in their retail price so there can't be much difference.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2011)

Well Smitty, is that the same supplier that had a 75% failure rate on their plating, recently??


----------



## Dagwood (Mar 30, 2011)

There is also an elegant beauty available that is a little bit shorter and the twist mechanism is up by the clip.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Yep*



ed4copies said:


> Well Smitty, is that the same supplier that had a 75% failure rate on their plating, recently??


You must mean the one who FIXED a quality problem before it got distributed to 70 or so buyers.....having spent a lot of years working in a factory - they all have problems from time to time, the good ones fix the problems.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gatsby*



Dagwood said:


> There is also an elegant beauty available that is a little bit shorter and the twist mechanism is up by the clip.


 
That one seems to me to be either a PSI Majestic Squire or a take off on it.  The Majestic Squire has the twist the finial advance/retraction action.


----------



## RodNeep (Mar 31, 2011)

I did a direct comparison of several types recently on the UK Pen forum

Rod


----------



## Dana Fish (Mar 31, 2011)

RodNeep said:


> I did a direct comparison of several types recently on the UK Pen forum
> 
> Rod



Great write up! If you could this would be a great addition to the IAP library.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, really interesting indeed.
Rod, some add-ons relative to the drill size of both the Elegant Beauty and Aero. They both need a 9,1mm or 23/64" drill.
As for the Sierras, I've also seen elsewhere they need a 10,5mm hole but I use a 27/64" or 10,7mm drill bit. This seems to work for me anyway; well as far as Berea's Sierras are concerned.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 31, 2011)

Rod,
This is a fine comparison. I'm sure this was an undertaking but well worth the effort. Keep up the great job.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Chinese manufacturer*



RodNeep said:


> I did a direct comparison of several types recently on the UK Pen forum
> 
> Rod


 
You named the manufactures on all the kits except the Chinese - I'd like to see them named as well.


----------



## RodTalways (Mar 31, 2011)

GREAT article, thanks for your work on this.
Rod


----------



## broitblat (Mar 31, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> Dagwood said:
> 
> 
> > There is also an elegant beauty available that is a little bit shorter and the twist mechanism is up by the clip.
> ...


 
The Elegant Beauty is from Dayacom.  It uses a smaller tube (diameter and length) and, as far as I know, came out before both the Majestic Squire and the Sierra Elegant Beauty.

  -Barry


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 31, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> The elegant version has a "relief" cut to the band and is two color (black and silver)
> The top band on this version is one "ring"-approx 1/8 wide.
> 
> The regular sierra version has the cross-hatch stamping on the bottom band and the top is a "two-ring" design.
> ...



The clip itself is styled different between the two also.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 31, 2011)

*OK*



broitblat said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Dagwood said:
> ...


I was thinking that the Dayacom Elegant Beauty did not have a finial twist....but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> broitblat said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


 
Smitty 
The Dayacom Elegant Beauty is the orignal "Finial" twist of this style and uses a very robust transmission . Several months after it came out Berea introduced the (Sierra) Elegant Beauty using the the same mechanicals as the regular Sierra but with upgraded platings and a different centerband treatment . The Majestic Squire is also "Finial" operated , it came out much later and is also made by Dayacom but uses different sized tubes and the Majestic style centerband and clip .


----------



## Lenny (Mar 31, 2011)

Rod, Thanks for this!
The subject of all the different Sierras is always one that will make your head spin. This is nice to have as a reference.:wink:
I must say I was surprised to hear the Dayacom Elegant Beauty is considered to be of better quality than the Berea Elegant Beauty. I guess I will have to try some of those sometime. I have only used the Berea and Aero to this point. (and have actually been very happy with them so far)

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 31, 2011)

Rod, thank you for all your research and you sharing it.  This is one very well written piece.  As mentioned before, please submit this article to TomW for inclusion in the library, it will be of great interest to many here.
Charles


----------

